# School supply rant



## Stacyspy (Jul 11, 2016)

We just got the school supply list for for the kids. One is going to be a 5th grader, the other 8th. At the minimum, with basic, bare bones supplies, it will cost over $100 each!!! That doesn't include backpacks, the extra "gym only" sneakers and clothing, the chromebook insurance, the home ec supply costs, or the large size "health supplies" that everyone has to bring to share amongst the class...tissues, hand sanitizer, antibacterial wipes, and handi-wipes.
I wouldn't be so irritated if the kids actually used the stuff I have to buy... last year one kid "needed" a binder for each of 7 classes, and by Dec., they were being used to store Pokemon cards... same kid refuses to use pencils, of which he "had to have" 25. 
The list this year includes things like watercolor paints, 5 pairs of ear buds (yes, 5!), a 30 pack of markers(multi color), and scientific calculators, along with all the normal stuff.
Is it bad that I'm counting years until I don't have to buy anymore of this crap?


----------



## dixiedragon (Jul 11, 2016)

That's...kind of ridiculous. 

Some of these things - if the school just bought stuff like markers, crayons, papertowels, etc by the case then they would be a fraction of the cost!


----------



## IrishLass (Jul 11, 2016)

Yikes! Why don't they just throw the kitchen sink in in there, too, while they are at it! 

Things sure have changed from my own school-days when there were no such things as Chromebooks or hand-sanitizers/wipes, no need for earbuds, and we weren't even allowed to use calculators until high school (for the more advanced classes such as physics). Soap and water were plenty good enough to keep us clean, and we were actually expected to work math problems in our heads or out on paper, etc... 

The schools I went to also provided things such as crayons, markers, paints, and certain textbooks, etc.. (via our tax dollars). They had to be kept in class, though- no taking them home (unless we got special permission, but we had to bring them back the next day). 


IrishLass


----------



## dibbles (Jul 11, 2016)

Just wait until they get to high school and want to play a sport, or be in band, drama, orchestra, dance line, and on and on.... At least in our district it was expensive!!!


----------



## Rusti (Jul 11, 2016)

dixiedragon said:


> That's...kind of ridiculous.
> 
> Some of these things - if the school just bought stuff like markers, crayons, papertowels, etc by the case then they would be a fraction of the cost!



In a lot of places they can't anymore, although it depends heavily on the school. Education budgets have been cut, and cut again and cut some more to the point where teachers spend their own money on materials for their classrooms.


----------



## Saipan (Jul 11, 2016)

Just wait, <Sean Bean Voice>College is Coming!</Sean Bean Voice>


----------



## dixiedragon (Jul 11, 2016)

Rusti said:


> In a lot of places they can't anymore, although it depends heavily on the school. Education budgets have been cut, and cut again and cut some more to the point where teachers spend their own money on materials for their classrooms.


 
Oh, I know. Even if the school is only spending .50/box of crayons vs parents spending $3.99 (totally made up numbers) that's still .50 x number of students the school doesn't have.

I'm not a parent but I remember one great parenting tip I read from a dad - he commented on the same thing you did, that teachers spend their own money to get the things their students need. So along with buying the supplies on his child's list, he handed the teacher a $100 gift card to Wal-Mart every September and January. (this would get pricey if you had multiple kids, obviously.) He flat-out admitted he did it so the teacher would like/think well of him and his child and would be willing to work with him if problems arose with his child. Smart investment!


----------



## Stacyspy (Jul 11, 2016)

Yes, I remember those days...lol... I have 2 grown children as well, and it wasn't very expensive even 10 years ago.
The public school system here has suffered from budget problems for some time. Mostly because, in my opinion, there is too much money being allocated for sports, and not enough for academics and the arts.




IrishLass said:


> Yikes! Why don't they just throw the kitchen sink in in there, too, while they are at it!
> 
> Things sure have changed from my own school-days when there were no such things as Chromebooks or hand-sanitizers/wipes, no need for earbuds, and we weren't even allowed to use calculators until high school (for the more advanced classes such as physics). Soap and water were plenty good enough to keep us clean, and we were actually expected to work math problems in our heads or out on paper, etc...
> 
> ...


----------



## Stacyspy (Jul 11, 2016)

Although our household budget won't allow for that, I have been homeroom mom, and have been able to help that way, i.e when I came in for a craft day, I brought extra supplies, and left the excess with the teacher. And yes, it does seem to help if you put forth a little effort and/or cash...lol..




dixiedragon said:


> Oh, I know. Even if the school is only spending .50/box of crayons vs parents spending $3.99 (totally made up numbers) that's still .50 x number of students the school doesn't have.
> 
> I'm not a parent but I remember one great parenting tip I read from a dad - he commented on the same thing you did, that teachers spend their own money to get the things their students need. So along with buying the supplies on his child's list, he handed the teacher a $100 gift card to Wal-Mart every September and January. (this would get pricey if you had multiple kids, obviously.) He flat-out admitted he did it so the teacher would like/think well of him and his child and would be willing to work with him if problems arose with his child. Smart investment!


----------



## Stacyspy (Jul 11, 2016)

Here, unfortunately IMHO, any type of sports are better funded than say, drama or band. My stepdaughter (the 5th grader), I can see wanting to be a cheerleader in a couple years. My stepson (the 8th grader), isn't showing any interest in anything except causing trouble at this point, and playing video games. The only cost of playing sports is transportation, and parents are expected to volunteer at the snack shack during home games.



dibbles said:


> Just wait until they get to high school and want to play a sport, or be in band, drama, orchestra, dance line, and on and on.... At least in our district it was expensive!!!


----------



## Saipan (Jul 11, 2016)

I have a boy in college and one in grad school, dorm, meals, insurance, books, parking, all I can say is hopefully I can make it to the end.  Then I can quit my job and roam the Earth, stopping here and there to make soap.


----------



## Stacyspy (Jul 11, 2016)

I was lucky my two older kids got scholarships and grants for most of their college costs, but there's so much competition for any type of assistance now, I don't know what the younger ones are going to do. We can help some, but DH's health may not allow him to work full time much longer, so we'll be limited in what we can do. 
I look forward to the day DH and I can wander wherever we like...




Saipan said:


> I have a boy in college and one in grad school, dorm, meals, insurance, books, parking, all I can say is hopefully I can make it to the end.  Then I can quit my job and roam the Earth, stopping here and there to make soap.


----------



## LisaAnne (Jul 11, 2016)

It's been  a while since my son's were this age, one thing I always thought then. Was to begin a program at school and carried through in the home. 
Children donate this year's gently used school supplies for up and coming classes. Volunteers dividing and organizing in summer to ready them for sale at greatly reduced price. Kids will accept these things if given the opportunity to do their part towards recycling. When I was young some 86 years ago. I was mortified to use a hand me down folder, these kids have heard of being green.


----------



## artemis (Jul 11, 2016)

We don't even see an updated school supply list until the end of summer, when everything is picked over. And often, the published list doesn't match the list the teacher sends out personally


----------



## Stacyspy (Jul 11, 2016)

Our list comes out in early July, but our schools seem to start earlier than most...the first day of school is Aug. 22nd., and orientations are Aug.11 and Aug. 15. The supply list is what the teachers come up with..there's a section for each class on the list.



artemis said:


> We don't even see an updated school supply list until the end of summer, when everything is picked over. And often, the published list doesn't match the list the teacher sends out personally


----------



## Stacyspy (Jul 11, 2016)

There are families that donate supplies, both used and new, because invariably there are kids that come to school unprepared, so there are usually supplies available for them. I'm glad the kids are learning about recycling, and repurposing, but unfortunately, not many kids here would want to take advantage of it.




LisaAnne said:


> It's been  a while since my son's were this age, one thing I always thought then. Was to begin a program at school and carried through in the home.
> Children donate this year's gently used school supplies for up and coming classes. Volunteers dividing and organizing in summer to ready them for sale at greatly reduced price. Kids will accept these things if given the opportunity to do their part towards recycling. When I was young some 86 years ago. I was mortified to use a hand me down folder, these kids have heard of being green.


----------



## snappyllama (Jul 11, 2016)

I hear ya. When we lived in Houston ISD for elementary school, one school year set us back over $200 per kid for supplies alone. They wanted such weirdly specific things: 7 sheets of poly-pocket dividers (huh?), 3 dry erase marker sets, etc. 

Then we moved to a big suburban high school and my oldest was thinking about trying out for volleyball. Apparently, the kids at that high school are much too busy to raise money for their trips so parents were told the kids shouldn't bother trying out until they had received a $1500 check (no worries - it wouldn't be cashed unless she made the squad). That didn't include any equipment costs... just trips. The school's cheerleaders were required to attend summer classes at a cheer-leading boot-camp that ran in the thousands too... otherwise "you won't have the skills to make it". Basically the athletic department was geared to only allow in the richest kids that could buy their way onto the team (except football were the PTA managed to fund everything so they had a chance at a winning team).

I was so happy to get my kids out of that environment...


----------



## Arimara (Jul 12, 2016)

snappyllama said:


> I hear ya. When we lived in Houston ISD for elementary school, one school year set us back over $200 per kid for supplies alone. They wanted such weirdly specific things: 7 sheets of poly-pocket dividers (huh?), 3 dry erase marker sets, etc.
> 
> Then we moved to a big suburban high school and my oldest was thinking about trying out for volleyball. Apparently, the kids at that high school are much too busy to raise money for their trips so parents were told the kids shouldn't bother trying out until they had received a $1500 check (no worries - it wouldn't be cashed unless she made the squad). That didn't include any equipment costs... just trips. The school's cheerleaders were required to attend summer classes at a cheer-leading boot-camp that ran in the thousands too... otherwise "you won't have the skills to make it". Basically the athletic department was geared to only allow in the richest kids that could buy their way onto the team (except football were the PTA managed to fund everything so they had a chance at a winning team).
> 
> I was so happy to get my kids out of that environment...



That sucks. I like extracurricular activities but I rather put my kid through the ones outside of a school if that becomes the case here.


----------



## dillsandwitch (Jul 18, 2016)

Wow thats expensive.  I dont have any kids but a friend of mine has 3 and she was telling me that her kids school all require the kids to have their own laptop bought through the school that cost something like $1000 each. Now you can get the exact same ones from a retailer for around $300. Our advice to her (DH's mum is a teacher) was to tell the school to go stuff them self and if its a requirement of the classes then the school can provide it to them for free.


----------



## Stacyspy (Jul 18, 2016)

Thank goodness that hasn't happened yet... we do have to pay the "optional"
 insurance...optional my butt. They won't let your kid have the chromebook until you pay... If we had to buy one, they'd be toting hp streams around...lol.



dillsandwitch said:


> Wow thats expensive.  I dont have any kids but a friend of mine has 3 and she was telling me that her kids school all require the kids to have their own laptop bought through the school that cost something like $1000 each. Now you can get the exact same ones from a retailer for around $300. Our advice to her (DH's mum is a teacher) was to tell the school to go stuff them self and if its a requirement of the classes then the school can provide it to them for free.


----------



## cgawlik (Jul 18, 2016)

Wow thats nuts, I just bought school supplies for a lady at work's children, I think 4th and 6th grades.. Only spent $35 at walmart for both of them and was able to get everything from both lists. Granted our schools dont require any fancy stuff like earbuds and laptops but still I bought ALL the paper products, pens, calcs and what not for $35, It can be done. its for school does not have to be the best brands and nost expensive stuff


----------



## Stacyspy (Jul 18, 2016)

I wish I could get away with even $35 each. The calculator (scientific) for the 8th grader was $20 alone, and they specify on the list what model you have to get. They go so far as to specify the size 3-ring binder they "have to have" for each class. A good part of the list are things like hand wipes, hand sanitizer, disinfectant wipes, and tissues "to share among the class"... We don't buy any of the character stuff, no Frozen, Pokemon... I don't see the sense in spending any more than necessary on that stuff. 




cgawlik said:


> Wow thats nuts, I just bought school supplies for a lady at work's children, I think 4th and 6th grades.. Only spent $35 at walmart for both of them and was able to get everything from both lists. Granted our schools dont require any fancy stuff like earbuds and laptops but still I bought ALL the paper products, pens, calcs and what not for $35, It can be done. its for school does not have to be the best brands and nost expensive stuff


----------



## cgawlik (Jul 18, 2016)

Stacyspy said:


> I wish I could get away with even $35 each. The calculator (scientific) for the 8th grader was $20 alone, and they specify on the list what model you have to get. They go so far as to specify the size 3-ring binder they "have to have" for each class. A good part of the list are things like hand wipes, hand sanitizer, disinfectant wipes, and tissues "to share among the class"... We don't buy any of the character stuff, no Frozen, Pokemon... I don't see the sense in spending any more than necessary on that stuff.



I guess I am fortunate to live in an area that is not all that "rich" and that our school system understands that. Love my little "podunk" town. 

And like I said this was for a lady at work that struggles to make ends meet and she was more than happy with the "off" brands and cheaper versions of stuff that I was able to purchase for her. 

That $20 calculater gaurenteed one is available in claass for a kid that doesnt have one. A few years ago it was on my son's supply list, I asked the teacher about it, she actullay said not to buy one since for her class it would only be used for ONE section of the book, or about a week. 

another thing when i was in 7th grade my social studies list had colored pencils on it. No biggie I needed them for art anyway, but for SS they were required. I went thhrough the WHOLE year and didnt need those stupid color pencils until the LAST WEEK OF THE LAST SEMESTER for ONE project. 

I guess what I'm getting at is for the higher cost items talk to teachers to see what the exact use is you may be surprised to find that you can "skip" some of the supplies

And of course now that you bought the pricey calc for your older student be sure to save it for your younger student and save that $20 to spend on YOUR soapy supplies..


----------



## soapswirl (Jul 18, 2016)

Wow $20 for a calculator seems pretty excessive! I'm a secondary school maths teacher in the uk, the scientific calculators we use cost £5 ($7) and will be fine up to university level maths. What does the $20 one do?!


----------



## artemis (Jul 19, 2016)

soapswirl said:


> Wow $20 for a calculator seems pretty excessive! I'm a secondary school maths teacher in the uk, the scientific calculators we use cost £5 ($7) and will be fine up to university level maths. What does the $20 one do?!



When my oldest went into her freshman year of High School, the calculator was pushing $100. I can't tell you what's so great about it, as I can't wrap my brain around most of her math, anyway. :/


----------



## Stacyspy (Jul 19, 2016)

I'm not sure what it's was supposed to do, but for that price, it could at least do laundry or dishes...that would help...lol... I have no idea how they compile this list, but certain things on last year's, the kids never used.



soapswirl said:


> Wow $20 for a calculator seems pretty excessive! I'm a secondary school maths teacher in the uk, the scientific calculators we use cost £5 ($7) and will be fine up to university level maths. What does the $20 one do?!


----------



## Stacyspy (Jul 19, 2016)

Apparently, we aren't podunk enough...lol... But I did get to buy for me too... WSP and Nurture got their part!
From what I understand, the school has the basics available, if a student needs, but they don't have calculators, earbuds, or health supplies. They don't furnish a mouse for Chromebooks, but the kids are supposed to have them... I just shake my head, and be thankful that I can afford to get what they "need".





cgawlik said:


> I guess I am fortunate to live in an area that is not all that "rich" and that our school system understands that. Love my little "podunk" town.
> 
> And like I said this was for a lady at work that struggles to make ends meet and she was more than happy with the "off" brands and cheaper versions of stuff that I was able to purchase for her.
> 
> ...


----------



## maya (Jul 20, 2016)

And now I remember why I sent my kids to private school. It is so much less expensive.


----------



## galaxyMLP (Jul 21, 2016)

I can bet that calculator was a Texas Instruments brand one, huh? They have a near monopoly on calculators and their prices haven't changed in the last 20 years! It's been 8 years since I used the TI-84 in college but it's still $120 dollars. Same price it was when I bought it! 

As far as earbuds go, I would get 1 decent pair and then get the rest from the dollar tree. Right around school time they have them in all different colors. They don't have good bass or anything but they WORK and are comfortable. That's the important part. I'm guessing they're going to be using it to listen to online lectures or videos and the like. No need for amazing quality! 

https://www.dollartree.com/search/go?ts=m&w=Ear+buds


----------



## Stacyspy (Jul 21, 2016)

Yep, it's a TI calculator. I was hoping for him to use the one from last year, but this year's "required" one is a different model...  For earbuds, found some at our local Dollar General for $.94, so that wasn't bad. It just irritates me that our school district keeps saying we should be glad the kids get a free education...I do not think that phrase means what they think it means...lol...free education, my butt. 



galaxyMLP said:


> I can bet that calculator was a Texas Instruments brand one, huh? They have a near monopoly on calculators and their prices haven't changed in the last 20 years! It's been 8 years since I used the TI-84 in college but it's still $120 dollars. Same price it was when I bought it!
> 
> As far as earbuds go, I would get 1 decent pair and then get the rest from the dollar tree. Right around school time they have them in all different colors. They don't have good bass or anything but they WORK and are comfortable. That's the important part. I'm guessing they're going to be using it to listen to online lectures or videos and the like. No need for amazing quality!
> 
> https://www.dollartree.com/search/go?ts=m&w=Ear+buds


----------



## galaxyMLP (Jul 21, 2016)

Stacyspy said:


> Yep, it's a TI calculator. I was hoping for him to use the one from last year, but this year's "required" one is a different model...  For earbuds, found some at our local Dollar General for $.94, so that wasn't bad. It just irritates me that our school district keeps saying we should be glad the kids get a free education...I do not think that phrase means what they think it means...lol...free education, my butt.




Yes, that's frustrating that they say that. I've never heard a teacher or any school member say that before. Most are aware that taxes pay for the school so they don't go around saying that. Of course, it's typically cheaper than private schools! My mom is a teacher and so much has changed recently (in the last 2 years). They teach via laptop now! For 5th graders! Crazy! Still, it's a good thing in a lot of ways but a lot is changing!


----------



## earlene (Jul 21, 2016)

galaxyMLP said:


> Yes, that's frustrating that they say that. I've never heard a teacher or any school member say that before. Most are aware that taxes pay for the school so they don't go around saying that. Of course, it's typically cheaper than private schools! My mom is a teacher and so much has changed recently (in the last 2 years). They teach via laptop now! For 5th graders! Crazy! Still, it's a good thing in a lot of ways but a lot is changing!



It actually irritates me when anyone says anything that our taxes pay for is free.  Don't get me wrong, I fully support taxation to pay for services.  But calling them free or the people who use them 'freeloaders' irks the heck out of me.  I have paid taxes to provide services to the people of my community, counties, state(s), and nation for over 50 years and I am happy to do it.  But none of it is 'free'.

I just wish that the poor were not being burdened with expenses that my tax dollars used to pay for a mere 25 years ago. School supplies being a case in point.


----------



## Steve85569 (Jul 21, 2016)

The calculator is probably the only one the teacher knows how to use and it's so much easier to just give the entire class handouts instead of actually teaching the children to learn.

Now I remember why I skipped high school.


----------



## CaraBou (Jul 22, 2016)

Neither the list nor the cost surprise me much, given cost of living and what how our society is. Too many kids, too few taxpayers, and too little respect by some for what has been provided for "free" by teachers and taxpayers. Nothing is cheap - just compare to your most recent soap supply purchases. 

Teachers are in a hard place with dwindling taxpayer/gov funding - they must estimate the year ahead, with an attempt to start every student on equal footing. Also teachers must be mindful of how to spend their limited time in the classroom (troubleshooting cheap dollarstore calculators?). 

But I get your point, so I recommend not buying everything now, reusing leftover supplies from last year, and holding kids accountable for what they get.  Also be involved in parent-teachers associations & conferences.  I don't mean to sound harsh or preachy, but I know several teachers with major uphill battles. Also my husband and I never had kids yet we've paid our shares of school taxes & bonds. I agree that "it takes a village" and I am glad to contribute; but I also feel that the hut is where most of the responsibility lies.


----------



## Susie (Jul 22, 2016)

My children went to one private school where the school would "bulk buy" the supplies.  If you wanted to buy in, you could.  It was, I think, about $100 for both of them.  When they switched to a different school, that did not offer the "bulk buy", I spent easily $150 per child.  That was several years ago, and I started at the dollar stores so to save every penny possible.  

If any of you are on the PTA, and want to raise a little money, offering bulk buys on supplies is an excellent way to do it.  I would pay a little extra to just skip the shopping.


----------



## RogueRose (Jul 25, 2016)

Rusti said:


> In a lot of places they can't anymore, although it depends heavily on the school. Education budgets h*ave been cut, and cut again and cut some more* to the point where teachers spend their own money on materials for their classrooms.




That's not quite true.  The last 2 years the appropriations committee allotted more than what was requested by the president and has been a HUGE increase from 3 years ago.  But the 3 years prior to that last 2 were severely under-funded as compared to the requested budget. 

Here is a link to the Dept of educations budget since 1980  http://www2.ed.gov/about/overview/budget/history/edhistory.pdf

This page has a lot of info on national budget and state budgets.
http://www2.ed.gov/about/overview/budget/history/index.html


----------



## TBandCW (Jul 26, 2016)

Back in the "good old days" (I'm 57)....I grew up in the Los Angeles city school system and my parents didn't have to pay for anything except my clothes and lunch.  Never paid for field trips, etc.  My kids grew up in a well-to-do town and we had to pay for everything.  The local stores would have the teachers list of supplies posted for you, which was convenient, but I will always remember the dad looking for someone to split a ream of paper and other supplies as he couldn't afford everything.  Our tax dollars at work. :think:


----------

